# 1:24 Tram Kits



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I got a catalog from Model Expo[/b][/b] and thought I'd pass these along in case anyone's interested.

1901 Electric Tram Kit 1:24[/b][/b] 
*







*

*Barcelona "Tram Blue" 1:24*

*







*

*Disclaimer:* I have no connection, financial or otherwise, to Model Expo. Just thought some of you bashers may be interested in these.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice kits, seen them online, but Oh the price! 

The ones I really want are the OcCre "Der Adler" and "Rocket" kits, both 1/24 also


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually Vic, you were one of the people I had in mind when I posted this.  They seemed like something you'd go for.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

That doesn't look like a BAD price to me!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I may have had the first link to the red tram messed up. Sorry... I fixed it.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

$100 for a laser wood kit is NOT bad...... Price some HO buildings sometime!!!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've seen motor kits for these on some UK sites.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

For most here $100 aint too bad, for me though it expensive.


----------

